# Herbs & spices in puds?



## Harry Cobean (May 22, 2012)

ok so we've had chocolate mint,now what about"unusual" herbs/spices in desserts/candies.we all know about cinnamon/nutmeg etc in puds but what about the less common combo's.as with the chocolate mint herb(same holiday in miami)the first time i tried chilli in chocolate was when bolas & i were off the leash(madge was getting her hair done!)in sawgrass mills mall in sunrise fl.we found ourselves in the lindt store who had an offer on bars of chocolate.bought some of their dark chocolate with  chilli & have been hooked since.their sea salt milk chocolate is a winner too.like to sprinkle some chilli flakes(no seeds)in softened ice cream & refreeze too.
has anyone ever candied/crystallised chillies as with ginger? if so how do you do it?
ok,so what's your guilty pleasure?(keep it clean,stick to herbs & spices!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 22, 2012)

Lavender caramels.

Sea Salt caramels.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 22, 2012)

I had to look up "puds" 

I had a dinner party featuring lots of herbs and for dessert, I served a lemon pound cake with basil whipped cream.


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2012)

Lemon balm and lemon verbena, lime basil.  All three are great with almost any fruit, very refreshing.  If you like licorice at all there are easily a half-dozen herbs and spices to add to deserts.  Why are there so many?


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2012)

Oh, I read a lot of British novels, so knew about puds; but in fact, where I first heard the term was a couple in the diplomatic corps in Africa, stationed with a lot of English folk.  She frustratingly laughed and told me that the English who were stationed with her all insisted on dressing for dinner, and insisted on "three puds".  Can you believe that?  THREE deserts?  I just joked and told her if she ever visits me, you'll be lucking to get one (most of my friends don't have sweet teeth).  Speaking of which, I'm in charge of desert for our next pot-luck!


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 22, 2012)

Lime basil sorbet is one of my favorite desserts. Balsamic vinegar on ice cream and black pepper on strawberries are also good combinations.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 22, 2012)

Claire said:


> Oh, I read a lot of British novels, so knew about puds; but in fact, where I first heard the term was a couple in the diplomatic corps in Africa, stationed with a lot of English folk.  She frustratingly laughed and told me that the English who were stationed with her all insisted on dressing for dinner, and insisted on "three puds".  Can you believe that?  THREE deserts?  I just joked and told her if she ever visits me, you'll be lucking to get one (most of my friends don't have sweet teeth).  Speaking of which, I'm in charge of desert for our next pot-luck!


can't believe you're surprised claire...never heard the song"only mad dogs & englishmen go out in the midday sun"? we're all slightly touched over 'ere darlin'.it's what we do.........!

harry


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lavender caramels.
> 
> Sea Salt caramels.





GotGarlic said:


> I had to look up "puds"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 22, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Lime basil sorbet is one of my favorite desserts. Balsamic vinegar on ice cream and black pepper on strawberries are also good combinations.


never had black pepper on strawberries steve,have had balsamic on them tho',delicious.will give the pepper a try,the english strawbs are just starting to hit the shelves


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 22, 2012)

If you're feeling adventurous, here's a recipe for Strawberry and Black Pepper Ice Cream.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

*Harry: SAWGRASS SHOPPING CENTRE*

  Harry,

You two must of had a blast shopping ...


I have had uncountable times: 

 Chocolate Rose Petals ... ( stunning ! ) 


 On a savoury note: truffle salt for my Fettuccini and / or my Risotto 


Have lovely evening. 

Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 22, 2012)

Black pepper and strawberries is so fantastic.  Time for some of that!  Thanks for the reminder. Steve!


----------



## Claire (May 23, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> can't believe you're surprised claire...never heard the song"only mad dogs & englishmen go out in the midday sun"? we're all slightly touched over 'ere darlin'.it's what we do.........!
> 
> harry


 
I definitely know the quote.  You've heard of Anna of "The King and I" and "Anna and the King" fame?  That's how she wound up widowed.  She and her husband were stationed in India, and all the locals told him to wait until evening to travel.  He ignored the advice!

Yes, you can die of sun stroke.  And probably of eating three puds after every meal!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 23, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> If you're feeling adventurous, here's a recipe for Strawberry and Black Pepper Ice Cream.


Steve--It's not strawberry season, yet, but I have some strawberries in the freezer. Do you think I could substitute those for fresh berries?


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Steve--It's not strawberry season, yet, but I have some strawberries in the freezer. Do you think I could substitute those for fresh berries?


Yes, I almost always use frozen strawberries (or any berry) when making ice cream or sorbet. I sometimes think the quality of frozen strawberries is better than fresh, since they are flash frozen and aren't subject to all the handling that fresh berries are. I don't know how many times I've bought a box of "fresh" strawberries, only to find mold in the bottom.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 23, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yes, I almost always use frozen strawberries (or any berry) when making ice cream or sorbet. I sometimes think the quality of frozen strawberries is better than fresh, since they are flash frozen and aren't subject to all the handling that fresh berries are. I don't know how many times I've bought a box of "fresh" strawberries, only to find mold in the bottom.


Good to know--I'll use up the strawberries I have in the freezer. Might have to toss in some blueberries or other berry to round up the amount. Steve--try going to a local "u-pick" and pick your own. I go and pick about 24 quarts the 2nd week of strawberry season--I want the berries ripe, so don't go the first week. It takes me about 2-3 hours to fill my six baskets--I'm a two-handed picker, so I can pick almost as fast as the high school kids who are getting paid to pick. Around here, the strawberry patches are clean and easy picking. I prefer to go early in the morning--it gets too darn hot otherwise. That's the best way to get lots of strawberries for jam, pie, freezing. One hot morning picking, two days preserving them.


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yes, I almost always use frozen strawberries (or any berry) when making ice cream or sorbet. I sometimes think the quality of frozen strawberries is better than fresh, since they are flash frozen and aren't subject to all the handling that fresh berries are. I don't know how many times I've bought a box of "fresh" strawberries, only to find mold in the bottom.


I hate that, when there's mouldy strawberries. I find that the difference in quality is really pronounced with raspberries. I never buy fresh raspberries.


CWS4322 said:


> Good to know--I'll use up the strawberries I have in the freezer. Might have to toss in some blueberries or other berry to round up the amount. Steve--try going to a local "u-pick" and pick your own. I go and pick about 24 quarts the 2nd week of strawberry season--I want the berries ripe, so don't go the first week. It takes me about 2-3 hours to fill my six baskets--I'm a two-handed picker, so I can pick almost as fast as the high school kids who are getting paid to pick. Around here, the strawberry patches are clean and easy picking. I prefer to go early in the morning--it gets too darn hot otherwise. That's the best way to get lots of strawberries for jam, pie, freezing. One hot morning picking, two days preserving them.


Unfortunately, around here, the "u-pick" place is quite fond of artificial fertilizers and pesticides.


----------



## Snip 13 (May 24, 2012)

I love eating vanilla ice cream with a shot of whiskey and ground black pepper, adding fresh basil to homemade lemonade, Madeira cake with marmite and melted cheese on top and I eat my Marie biscuits with butter and grated cheddar lol! They're all good though!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2012)

I add balsamic vinegar to blueberries. I also like blueberries with fresh French tarragon.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 24, 2012)

I make a lemon cake with fresh rosemary in the icing.


----------



## Mel! (May 24, 2012)

I put Chinese 5 spice mix in cakes, cookies... Sometimes, I make shortcake, and sprinkle it on top with some sugar before baking. 

I also put Himalayan salt crystals in shortcake. Somehow, they taste great with the sugar, butter etc, if you dont overdo it by putting too many in.  Himalayan salt crystals taste great with bread too. I sprinkle them on the dough, after the bread has risen, and just before baking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Lime basil sorbet is one of my favorite desserts. Balsamic vinegar on ice cream and black pepper on strawberries are also good combinations.


I did strawberries with balsamic vinegar and black pepper as the fruit component of my breakfast this morning. I have champagne vinegar at the house in the City...thinking that and the black pepper on strawberries would be very tasty (I lived the vinegar on the berries and the black pepper).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh!  I love strawberries with fresh ground black pepper!  Different taste all together and it's great!


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh I am so glad to know that I am not crazy for putting black pepper on fruit......I often put salt and pepper on cantaloupe.  It's my favorite way to eat it!  Going to have to try it on strawberries now, should have some ripe in a couple of days ermm, if we ever get any sunshine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 20, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Oh I am so glad to know that I am not crazy for putting black pepper on fruit......I often put salt and pepper on cantaloupe.  It's my favorite way to eat it!  Going to have to try it on strawberries now, should have some ripe in a couple of days ermm, if we ever get any sunshine.


I like to add grated lime zest and freshly ground black pepper on Greek yogurt (plain) and on top of buttermilk (which I like to drink).


----------



## buckytom (Jun 20, 2012)

has anyone mentioned candied fennel seeds? i love them after a good indian meal. like teeny little good-n-plenty, but with fennel instead of licorice inside.

and speaking of sweet herbs, what about chervil? i've taught the neighbourhood kids that it's a candy herb.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> has anyone mentioned candied fennel seeds? i love them after a good indian meal. like teeny little good-n-plenty, but with fennel instead of licorice inside.
> 
> and speaking of sweet herbs, what about chervil? i've taught the neighbourhood kids that it's a candy herb.


how's about candied angelica root/stems!mum had a "baking tin" that she kept her dried & candied fruit in.took her a little while to twig why the angelica kept disappearing!


----------

